# A Pair of Choppers



## Mikey (Feb 25, 2012)

I went to Phoenix a few days ago to pick up a Raleigh Chopper MK2 that I found on the Internet. When I got there the people selling it asked me if I wanted a MK3 (all in parts) for $200.00.  So now I have TWO Choppers. It took me a day to clean, polish and assemble the 2004 MK3 3speed.  It is now in SHOWROOM condition!!  NOT A SCRATCH on it!! Looks and rides like NEW!!  I took it for a spin around the parking lot when I was done putting it together....(baby steps!! I'm a old Guy!!)  I felt like I was 14 again!!   The 1974 MK2 3 speed needs a total restore so I started tearing it down today to see what I need to replace on it.  >>>>>>>Whats the best place to get parts for a Chopper????     My next Bike will be a Schwinn Apple Krate.........."It's Great to be a Kid Again!!!"


----------

